# ODA 322, CO. B, 3 BN, 12th SFG(A) Picnic/reunion



## Trip_Wire (Aug 30, 2010)

The old members of ODA 322, CO. B, 3 BN, 12th SFG(A) had a picnic gathering up in Marysville, WA this Saturday, 28 Aug 2010. (I didn't make it; however here are the members that did.)

View attachment 12967View attachment 12966


----------



## Scotth (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pics thanks for sharing.  The scenery is beautiful as well, looks like a great place for a reunion. :)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 30, 2010)

Warriors all T_W!! Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 31, 2010)

Some Pic's of the teams spouses.:

View attachment 12972View attachment 12971


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 1, 2010)

I was talking to a team mate today about the picnic. According to him two former team members are now doctors (MDs) one here in the USA the other in Hungary. (He lives and works in that Country.) Another Light weapons guy is a Fire Department Para-medic.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a great time was had by all.  Sorry to hear that you weren't able to make it, TW.  Thanks for sharing the pix.  :)


----------

